
Ask HN: What Can You Do with a BA in English? - Selfcommit
My Brother recently returned from teaching English in Japan for the last 5 years.  He&#x27;s in his mid 20&#x27;s and eager to attempt starting a Career in tech.<p>Outside of suggesting that he &quot;Learn Python&quot;, I&#x27;m really not sure where to direct him.  I&#x27;m not sure what type of entry job he could look for with a startup or major corp.<p>So - What can you do when all you&#x27;ve got is a kickass GPA from a good school and 5 years of international work experience?
======
hackuser
Nobody cares what your undergrad degree is in, maybe with the exception of
your first job search. He needs to acquire and demonstrate some skills and
build 'career capital' (including valuable relationships); it does take time
to get traction.

Personally, I think non-STEM degrees demonstrate intellectual ability and
curiosity to think about the vast majority world that is not defined by
algorithms. It suggests someone who wants more from his intellect and the
world than a job. He should use it to differentiate himself.

~~~
byoung2
That path worked for me, from English to being director of engineering at a
tech startup. My English background has been useful in building out a
sentiment analysis engine to glean actionable insights from business reviews.
An intimate knowledge of English language constructs isn't something that you
find in every engineer.

------
anigbrowl
Write documentation, get an MBA at night, VP of international sales.

